# 2.0 Diesel Oil Leak ? What is this tube ?



## mehmetahmet44 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hey guys. 

First of all i am sorry for my bad english. İ am living in Turkey and i have a problem. (Maybe not ?)

I have a 2012 2.0 163HP Diesel Cruze. When i saw an oil leak, i was curious about that and took that videos.

Videos are upside down.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1TLhpMoDSY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkcXDlOLJ1w

First of all, what does that soaked pipe do? İs there an oil leak or someting or ? That pipe is under the turbo i think

And what is that oiled part ? You guys can saw on the top of the screen ? Full of oiled ?

Thanks for helpin


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I see no oil leaks worthy of attention. I only see the dust attached to inconsequential places that might have been oily once upon a time.

Rob


----------



## mehmetahmet44 (Feb 26, 2019)

What about that wet tube ? Why this is wet ? is it due to high pressure ?

And thank for helpin me 

Is it due to high pressure?Is it due to high pressure?


----------

